# Bait at Bald Head Island



## DennyR (Aug 24, 2008)

Going to Bald Head Island, NC with the family in a few days. We'll be there a week. There is no place on the island to purchase fresh bait--the market only has frozen stuff. I know I could use artificials, but I prefer fresh, or preferably live bait. I've got a two part question--Is it worth taking a cast net this time of year? If I have to buy bait on the mainland and take it over, what should I get and how do I keep it for the week? Hmm. Guess that is a three part question. As always, thanks for the help and advice.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

I am breaking rule #1 and assuming you will be surf fishing. On mainland get cut bait and best shrimp you can find. Yes, take cast net. Might be peanut menhaden in marina on island. Take a minnow trap; almost anything works for bait. Place in tidal creek on falling tide; ideally near an oysterbed. Might find sand fleas in surf. Fish a larger rod with cut bait and a smaller with shrimp, etc, If you are taking a boat - different advice. good luck. have a great time - glenn


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Definitely take your castnet, I was down that way today and the cob mullet were so thick they were hitting the sides of my kayak. I was expecting at anytime one to jump in the yak with me, and there are plenty of fingers as well. No shortage of bait on the lower Cape Fear, it holds bait year round. Hit those shoals at night you just might catch some big drum, high tide is your best bet. it is shoaled up pretty bad out there right now but you never know when big drum will hit the beach. the mouth of Bald head Creek will be your best bet at catching bait, you should have no problem doing so.


----------



## fishinNuT (Apr 11, 2009)

i just left oak island today and the blues are moving in thick along with some spainiards. shouldnt have much trouble catching some blues in the suds along with some whiting.


----------

